# Need help with a Gas Trimmer



## Jim Bozdog (May 11, 2015)

I have a Ryobi 700r 2-Cycle Gas Trimmer with a Walbro 819 WT 454 carburetor and have not made any adjustments to the idle or high speed needles. I have rebuilt the carburetor, new plug, new filter, new gasket and replaced all fuel lines. It starts and runs at a reduced rpm on partial choke position only. Will run for five minutes then stops. Gas mix is new and correct. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 11, 2015)

something is still plugged up in the carb by the description ,did you pull the hi/lo needles out when rebuilt it ? and blow carb cleaner through them ?


----------



## Jim Bozdog (May 12, 2015)

How to I remove theses plastic covers to clean under the idle and high speed mixture needles? Also I want to be sure to put them back to factory settings.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

hyperparts.com sells the tools go to tools then to echo they have gold handles they are for the recessed limiter cap the one that are not recessed pull them with pliers and snap back on


----------

